# Wireshark als Sender



## Tapio Bearking (7 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe soeben von einem Kollegen erfahren, das man Wireshark (V0.99.4) auch als Sender benutzen kann. Leider weiß er aber nicht wie... Jaja... das Gute alte Hörensagen 
Die Weltweite Wundertüte gibt darüber nix her.
Hat das von euch schon mal einer versucht und kann mir sagen ob und wie's genau geht?

Danke
Tapio


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 Juli 2008)

Bei Wireshark gibt es das imho nicht.
Schau die mal netcat an, gibt es auch für Windows. Da lässt sich einiges mit anstellen ;-)


----------



## Question_mark (8 Juli 2008)

*Ach, das geht schon ....*

Hallo,



			
				Tapio Bearking schrieb:
			
		

> von einem Kollegen erfahren, das man Wireshark (V0.99.4) auch als Sender benutzen kann.



Also der Kollege hat fast Recht. Wireshark selbst kann man nicht zum senden überreden. Aber Wireshark verwendet PCap, und mit Pcap kann man ganz schön senden  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

